# Lap tops... which brand do you have?



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Which laptop do you have and what are the pros and cons....appreciate any comments! Thanks!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I have ibm as heard they are very sturdy per computer guy but not super savvy so i trusted the guy who builds our desktop and repairs our computers


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Funny that you asked because I've been looking at and researching new laptops. I want something that is smaller and lighter to carry back and forth on my trips to Phoenix. Although the MAC is rated extremely high, the price is out of line, imo, plus I really don't like to have to remember the different commands with a MAC.

The two others that continue to get very high marks are:

Dell and believe it or not, Acer. In fact, in many reviews Acer is rated #1 for laptops (non-MAC). So I'm still doing research but I'm serious looking at these 2.

My home computer is a Dell and so is my office laptop. And neither of these have given me any problems, so I may stick with the Dell.

Would love to hear what others have to say.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I have a lightweight, small Dell with a 14 inch screen. I love it. I don't want it to die _ever._ I've never had any real issues with it. The screen resolution is awesome. Of course they don't make this model anymore, grrr. The model is Inspiron E1405, with Windows XP Media Center Edition. My hubby has an older Dell laptop and a new Acer with Windows Vista. He hates the Acer because the touch pad is in an awkward place, and it can't be adjusted for sensitivity.

If I were in the market for a replacement laptop, I'd look for a used one like my little Dell or buy a brand new Mac. I love Macs, and hubby and I eventually want to go back to them when we financially able to switch all of our computers over to Mac. But I have to say, compared to a Mac, my little Dell has much better screen resolution. 

A word of advice: Try laptops in person, play with them, and check how the keyboard feels in your hands, and check the screen resolution in all different types of lighting. Then you can consider buying online for good deals.

Here's a site that reviews laptops:

http://www.notebookreview.com/reviews/


Hope this helps.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I have a Toshiba Satellite - I would prefer a MAC b/c it's not susceptible to all these viruses.  It was a gift so 'Ya can't look a gift horse in the mouth!' :biggrin:


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

I have a Compaq CQ60! I like it because I have a CD and DVD burner plus a built in web cam! I dont know much about Computers but this was good enough to fit my needs! Hope this helps


From the Compaq Web site:

This easy-to-use laptop has everything you need for your day-to-day e-mailing, work, and communication, whether you're at home, in the office, or on the road. You'll get:
A 15.6" diagonal widescreen display 
Built-in Wi-Fi 1, microphone and an optional webcam1 
A choice of AMD processors, plus Windows Vista and accessory options 
A stylish, glossy black finish with cool HP imprint design 
USB ports for connecting your peripherals 
Safety from viruses with the preinstalled antivirus software 
Quality software, security, and support

We test and qualify all software sold with our PCs to help ensure a trouble-free experience with your new computer. 
You get:
Peace of mind with a one-year limited hardware and software warranty 
HP Total Care service and support options to help you maximize and protect your investment 
The option of additional coverage: an extended service plan with Accidental Damage Protection and House Call


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I have a Mac laptop, which I like a lot. It took me a while to get used to it but now that I have, going back to Windows/Vista is painful!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I have an IBM laptop...its a few years old and was one of the last ones before Lenovo started making them in China. I would not buy a Chinese-made one. We have a little netbook from Asus that I like. We've also had some Dells which were hit or miss.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Apr 5 2009, 03:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757718


> I have a Mac laptop, which I like a lot. It took me a while to get used to it but now that I have, going back to Windows/Vista is painful![/B]


I've heard once you own a Mac, you don't go back! 

I wish I could help you, but I just got my first laptop at Christmas and I don't really have much experience with laptops, I've only used PCs before.
I got the pink Sony laptop, mainly because it was pink LOL shows what I know!  It's 'okay' to me, but it could've been better. The battery life isn't good at all.


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

I have a Sony SR model. It's a 13 inch screen, under 5 pounds, very portable. Battery life is great. I love it. Sony has excellent build quality. I was looking at the Dell 13" XPS but decided against it because of horrible problems my hubby was having with his Dell (and still is). Dell was very unhelpful to him. I ended up having to fix his laptop for him. Also, Dell's build quality on that XPS is way too crappy for the money they want. 

I had an HP before this and was pretty happy with it, had they had their 13" out when I was shopping I would have probably gotten that. It's a decent quality for the money and a little cheaper than my Sony.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I have a Dell Inspiron. It has beencustomized to my needs, and was very reasonably priced.
And on top of it all they let you choose colors (Pink, of course!). I have been nothing but happy
with it. My daughter is an Apple fan. Ilike it also, and has an awesome picture and publishing
capabilities.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I have a MacBook. I bought it about 2 months ago and so far I love it! I mostly just use my computer for Internet surfing and occasionally for logging in to my work computer. I don't think that I would have bought a Mac if I was going to be using it heavily for work because I think it would have been hard to get used to all of the different commands, etc. since I am so used to working on a PC. But, since I was done with school and really just needing a computer for leisure use I figured I would get a COOL computer!! 

Before my Mac I had a really small Sony Vaio that I used throughout law/business school. I thought it was OK because it was small and light and I had to carry it everywhere but I never really thought the speed was very good. Of course 5 years later the standard Mac (4.5lbs) that I have is not much heavier than my old Sony.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Both Hubby and I have Macs. His is a macbook and mine is a macbook pro 17" (not recommended for traveling due to size & weight). 

I highly recommend Macs. Especially for those NOT tech savvy because of a VERY useful feature in their chat program. It's SCREENSHARE. 

Before my father switched (he loves his iMac desktop), he would call me up for tech support for his Windows XP Sony desktop. It took us HOURS to figure out what he was trying to do and how to do it - or what is not working exactly right. 

Now, as simple as logging on to chat with him, he can quickly asked me to Screenshare and I can hop onto his computer and fix/train him on how to do something. He watches what I am doing and, voila, problem is solved. Best of all, he is learning how to work his own computer and is actually getting quite creative with using his computer. He tells me that before his iMac, he feels like he is constantly "struggling" with his computer and not feeling like he is the own in charge of his own machine. Now he says he actually feels he is actually truly USING his computer (if that makes sense to you). I know he is truly enjoying his Mac. 

Another reason Hubby and I own Macs is because we like the convenience of worldwide warranty coverage. We travel often, especially being so near to the sites in Europe and we do not want the hassle shipping our machine back to USA for repairs. Many of our friends here with HP/Sonys have to ship their machines back to the US for warranty repair. You can't imagine how hassling that is...


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am on my second HP Pavilion for home and I use a Dell for work. I like the HP better because of the feel of the keyboard. My first one lasted four years of very heavy use (I'm working on my master's degree and put it through a lot of heavy term paper writing.) The reason I got a new one is that the four-year old one was slowing way down and I was afraid it would die in the middle of my thesis - that would not be a good thing!


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I have a mac because my son really pushed it & since he is my it guy, I didn't cross him. I do like it and haven't had any problems with it. But goodness, they are expensive compared to the others. :smheat:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Have a MacBook and LOVE IT!!!

I switched to Apple/Mac 8 years ago from a pc and will always have Mac.

Check out their website for more information
Apple Mac website


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Apr 6 2009, 06:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757741


> I have a Dell Inspiron. It has beencustomized to my needs, and was very reasonably priced.
> And on top of it all they let you choose colors (Pink, of course!). I have been nothing but happy
> with it. My daughter is an Apple fan. Ilike it also, and has an awesome picture and publishing
> capabilities.[/B]



Ditto - I love my PINK Dell!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I have a Sony with an intel centrino and I love it. I take it to work every day and whenever we travel on weekends it comes with me. Its small enough to fit in my bag and light enough that it doesn't hurt my shoulder. It has a great battery life. The keyboard is just like a MAC which is something else I loved.

I had an HP before this and while I loved it a lot, it only lasted for 2.5 years. It wasn't able to take the constant traveling that I had to put it through. However, I was carting it around every single day multiple times a day. So, it might really have been that I was carrying it a lot more than it was intended to be carried.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Apr 5 2009, 01:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757635


> Which laptop do you have and what are the pros and cons....appreciate any comments! Thanks![/B]


I have a Macbook Pro. I love it. I love the keyboard ... the light touch and soft sound of it. I really love the light up feature on the keyboard ... it lights up when it starts to get dark!! One can actually type in the dark!!

I also have a Sony VAIO laptop. As with at least two other ladies here ... I bought it because of the beautiful pink color! (and when the economy was doing better ... I'd feel guilty doing that now) 

I still love the color of the Sony ... but, I love my MAC much better. I find it easy to use. 

My MAC is still in the shop, by the way ... it should be home early this week. Someone, unfortunatley, did put a virus on it. I'd love to put a reward out on the jerk who did that! My fantasy is for these guys to go to prison and never have use of a computer again! MAC's are not totally free from virus/hacker invaders (even with virus/firewall/spyware protection) as we are often made to think.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

I never got the hang of a mac...I have a toshiba very light weight and works really well for my purposes not to mention is a very stylish design =)


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

We have a Toshiba Satellite and a Dell Latitude. I hate hate hate the Toshiba (heavy compared to the Dell) I convinced my hubby to switch with me now I have the Dell. The only issues I have with the Dell was replacing the keypad twice and the cord 3 times because it bends and breaks if you bend it to much. I have the extended warranty so everything was covered.

My next Laptop will def. be a MAC.


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Apr 5 2009, 11:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757988


> We have a Toshiba Satellite and a Dell Latitude. I hate hate hate the Toshiba (heavy compared to the Dell) I convinced my hubby to switch with me now I have the Dell. The only issues I have with the Dell was replacing the keypad twice and the cord 3 times because it bends and breaks if you bend it to much. I have the extended warranty so everything was covered.
> 
> My next Laptop will def. be a MAC.[/B]



I have a Dell Inspiron 1525 and I am happy with it my first laptop was a mac in college (1993) and I loved it but Macs are out of my price range at the moment I love my dell and other then Vista its great!! I also got to pick the color (red of course)


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I love, love, LOVE my Mac. I use it a LOT. It's easy to use, and I've experienced zero problems with it thus far. 

It is a little more expensive, but I feel it's worth every penny. 

I agree with the saying "Once you go Mac, you never go back!" LOL.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I appreciate everyone's input! ... and welcome more if anyone has a comment. 

One thing... I'm considerable older than most of you and concerned a mac might be a bit overwhelming to learn....

Another question.... as the whole concept of the 'portable' is mind-boggling to me LOL.... and where my ignorance in these matters is going to really 'show" LOL 

What advantage does a desktop have over a laptop ( the opposite is obvious) . I'd be keeping my desktop....so say I went with Dell... would that 'hook-up be integrated to my current account or would the laptop be independant? In other words,.... I now have MSN as my internet service. It came 'free' with my DSL for as long as I keep the DSL 'attached' to my current phone number.

I guess I need to know just how does the laptop work? Say I bring one home... what next to get it up and running?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I have an HP Pavillion 9744. It is not lightweight but I do not carry it anywhere. It replaced my desktop PC so I got a 17 inch sceen. I love the keyboard, it is full size. Specs? I can't remember but it has enough memory for me. Here's a link.

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/manualC...ct=3650234&


For the desktop I used a cable modem, connecting from the cable outlet to the modem to the computer. 

For the lap top you would also need a router it sends the signal to the laptop for the 'wireless' connection to the internet. The wall cable connects to the modem, then the modem to the router. The cable to your desktop would remain connected. You can disconnect from the wireless and plug your laptop directly into the cable modem if you want to be more secure (when online banking etc).

The configuring part of setting up the router was confusing for me, I needed help with that.

The router works kind of like the base for a cordless phone.

I think I got that description right (if I got it wrong anyone, please correct me). Kind of basic but once I got it set up I forgot about it.

http://www.linksysbycisco.com/US/en/products/Routers


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Apr 6 2009, 07:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758030


> I appreciate everyone's input! ... and welcome more if anyone has a comment.
> 
> One thing... I'm considerable older than most of you and concerned a mac might be a bit overwhelming to learn....
> 
> ...


Terry, I haven't had a chance to read all the responses but I highly recommend you not get a Mac. You already have a PC and I think it's best that the two be of the same type so if you get software you can use on both. I just don't see any advantage for you to get the Mac. Yes, it will be just one more thing to learn. Frankly, I used a Mac for a while when working at someone's office during a work project and it drove me crazy since I was so used to a PC. 

You should think about gettting it at Best Buy where you can have their Geek Squad set it up for you. If it were me I would not touch a Dell unless I bought it from QVC. At QVC they have a special help line for their customers... the rest of the people have to talk to someone in India where you will have a time lag in your conversation and difficulty understanding. QVC seems to have great deals on laptops... esp. if you can get one when they are a "Today's Special"... and also now QVC is offering from 2-6 payments on many of their items.

Regarding size... how will you be using it? I needed a laptop for travel and to take to meetings ... I wanted something tiny and lightweight. I got the Sony Vaio and it's barely 2 pounds and I have had it for 2-1/2 years with not one issue at all. However, it's a 12" (I think) screen.. very small.. Not the best for surfing the Web but perfect for my needs. I have a large Dell laptop that my company gave me to use and it weighs a ton. It's a pain to carry it from my office to the board room which isn't even that far!

I have my Sony on my home network. The cable company came out and installed a router and hooked it all up for me. So when I want to use my laptop I am automatically hooked in to my cable Internet. I could have bought a router myself but I didn't want to have the hassle that if something was wrong, the cable company would blame it on my router instead of their wiring, etc. They have upgraded mine twice already at no charge so it's been fine doing it this way.

That's it for now... gotta leave for work.... Don't hesitate to PM me if I can help at all.


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

I've owned 2 HP notebook and highly recommend the brand.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Apr 6 2009, 07:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758030


> I appreciate everyone's input! ... and welcome more if anyone has a comment.
> 
> One thing... I'm considerable older than most of you and concerned a mac might be a bit overwhelming to learn....
> 
> ...


1. a laptops is able to travel with you. If you need to travel to visit family or for work or just because you want to be able to take it on vacation, you can. Example: hubby and I brought laptop to florida with us and were able to look up attractions and movies that were inside when it rained one day. Also, we were able to look at possibly rearranging flights when we were thinking about staying another day. You can't do that with a desktop. Also, you can bring the laptop to the kitchen table, the dinningroom, the living room and look at decor you might want to purchase off line and see how it might look in the room (I do this a lot).

2. If you already have a PC, don't get a MAC. That way they will be more easily compatible and you can transfer files back and forth with little problem (as well as your software).

3. You can get a wireless router at Best Buy and then your laptop would be wireless and find the signal in the house whereever you are. You can still have the desktop plugged in to it though. Your internet service will work on more than one computer. We have three set up at home (3 laptops).


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks once again....and since I would be keeping my desktop I do think it be best to keep the laptop compatible ( need to keep it as simple as possible for this old head! )LOL 

As to the question about advantage... I meant what does the desktop have over the laptop.... I'm assuming one thing might be the 'useage'.. as laptop is battery . .. amd maybe 'storage'? In other words the mobility of the laptop in itself makes for it's advantage.... but what about the desktop... what does it have over the laptop... and what does laptop have over the desktop OTHER then mobility?

Do most laptops come with rechargeable battery and what is the avearge life of the batttery charge?

Sorry for the questions but you all have already been a huge help to this ole "Senior Citizen' who is finding the tech world more than challenging! Being able to come here and get good, sound and valid advice is fantastic to me!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Terry,

That's really why I didn't go with the Mac (as well as the inflated price). I use a PC at the office, a PC desktop at home and have an older PC that is really now only used for my embroidery designs and stays attached to my embroidery sewing machine.

A few years ago I did purchase a small Mac and it was very difficult for me to switch back and forth between the PC commands which I'm use to and the Mac commands. I also had to puchase differnt software for the Mac (even though it was the same program I had on the PC).

Maybe it is my age, but unless I was able to use a Mac everywhere I would definitely go with the PC.

Oh, BTW, you can now pay Dell an additional $12 per year so that you can talk to someone in the US (not India) about your problems. LOL That's unreal to me, but TRUE!!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Hubby and I both have a laptop and we also have a desktop. Neither one of use us the desktop anymore. Regarding batter charges, it really depends on the computer.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Apr 7 2009, 02:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758173


> Thanks once again....and since I would be keeping my desktop I do think it be best to keep the laptop compatible ( need to keep it as simple as possible for this old head! )LOL
> 
> As to the question about advantage... I meant what does the desktop have over the laptop.... I'm assuming one thing might be the 'useage'.. as laptop is battery . .. amd maybe 'storage'? In other words the mobility of the laptop in itself makes for it's advantage.... but what about the desktop... what does it have over the laptop... and what does laptop have over the desktop OTHER then mobility?
> 
> ...



Terry - you are correct in your assumption - the desktop can have more memory than a laptop (not in all cases, but it can), and battery life - obviously, your desktop runs off mains power, not battery.

I never use my Dell desktop anymore. I have kept it in case one day, I want to use it as a type of 'server' ... but I've never bothered to set that up. I also never bothered to network them.

My laptop is on a 'docking station' ... the docking station allows me to connect a keyboard, monitor, mouse, speakers, printer etc. The docking station also has additional USB ports, if I need them (I think my laptop has 4 USB ports).

My laptop also has an 'SD Card' slot - so I don't need to attach my camera USB cable to the laptop, I simply remove the SD card from my camera, and slot it right into my laptop. - My desktop doesnt have this feature.

Laptop battery life - mine is mostly plugged into the mains power as it sits on the docking station ... but I would guess, it would have around 5 - ish hours, when the screen settings are on 'low'. Thats a total guess!

If you would like to use your current desktop, and new laptop to be able to 'share files' etc .. you would need to get them 'networked' - say, if you are using the laptop, and wanted a file off your desktop, this is where you would need them 'networked'.

Hope that helped ??


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Gosh you are are great!!! :yes: So very very helpful!!!! Thanks so much!!! :ThankYou:


----------

